# Need Help - Surrey, Sutton Area



## my6cats (Jul 14, 2012)

Is there anybody here with *rescue contacts* in the Surrey, Sutton Area?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

if you google catg rescue sutton surrey they should come up or you can contact kelly joy on here and she should be able to give you some addresses


----------



## my6cats (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey, thanks, jenny armour.

I can't contact anyone here yet. The board requires 25 posts before messaging kicks in. I've only come here because of something I've become aware of.

And, googling won't give me individual contacts. It's the weekend, so nobody will reply to agency emails.

I have a situation that I'd like to pass on to someone - I can provide the details and they can take it from there. At least that's what I intended.

Maybe if you could message kelly joy and see if she could post here - that might work


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i'll see what i can do


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I am here, you can email me at [email protected] if you can't pm


----------



## my6cats (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi kelly-joy and thanks for replying - especially considering it's weekend!

I'm doing the email now - it's a tad tedious, so, bear with me please.

This is much appreciated.


----------



## my6cats (Jul 14, 2012)

my6cats said:


> I'm doing the email now - it's a tad tedious, so, bear with me please.


OK - Done!


----------

